# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  HCMC - bán máy tiện mini - Made in England

## ppgas

Tách cái này ra chủ đề mới, anh em có quan tâm dễ thấy hơn.

Con máy tiện mini Myford ML10 của Anh (Made in England) thiếu đồ, tính để âm mưu nhưng giờ hết thời gian rồi, bác nào có ham hố thì tiếp tục hoàn thiện em nó hoặc nâng lên CNC luôn.

Tổng chiều dài 7 tất (0,7m), nặng chừng 45kg. Mâm cập max 130mm.






Có 1 vài lăn tăn:
- mâm cập
Mâm cập mua không khó, chừng 1tr2 -1tr4 là có cái chừng 100mm, hàng cũ Nhật bãi, cái này em bảo kê được.
Tiện cái mặt bích gắn mâm cập thì ra thợ tiện.

Chống tâm
Chống tâm khó kiếm cái đúng của nó, nhưng ít khi dùng, sau này diy hoặc ebay vẫn bán đầy đủ các bộ phận.

Cái khó là bàn kẹp dao (ụ dao- tool post), em tài trợ cái này:


Làm cái cục sắt vuông giống cái cục màu xanh:


Hoặc như này:


Hoặc:


Motor kéo thì con motor 200-300w là bắt đầu nghịch được rồi. Hệ pulley như trên là 4 cấp rồi.

Ghi chú: em đang cần 3 bộ alpha step69 để gắn cho con máy mới, hoặc 1 chú spin ngang tầm giá, các bác nào dư thì (bù) đổi nhé.

Bán không xong, em tháo ụ đầu mod làm trục A.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## inhainha

Bác đảm bảo băng máy, vít me, bộ trượt còn ngon là đầu tháng mình vác alpha sang đổi cho bác.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Bác đảm bảo băng máy, vít me, bộ trượt còn ngon là đầu tháng mình vác alpha sang đổi cho bác.


Đảm bảo ngon lành, lau chùi lại là sáng choang ngay mà. nhưng bác ở Sì gòn thì sang đến nơi mà kiểm tra cho nó mãn nhãn. 
Từ giờ đến đó, có người mang sính lễ đến là em gả ngay, nhà chật lắm rồi!  :Smile:

----------


## inhainha

> Đảm bảo ngon lành, nhưng bác ở Sì gòn thì sang đến nơi mà kiểm tra cho nó mãn nhãn. 
> Từ giờ đến đó, có người mang sính lễ đến là em gả ngay, nhà chật lắm rồi!


Thường trú SG nhưng giờ tạm trú nơi xa lắm rồi. Bác cứ để đấy đầu tháng mình mang alpha sang làm sính lễ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

Loay hoay mô tả cho đã mà quến ghi giá  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
 Máy mini để bàn, giá cũng mini: 6tr 
Cảm ơn

----------


## ppgas

Tình hình là hàng vẫn còn, cập nhật.
Khuyến mại cuối tuần, tặng con động cơ kéo cho anh em mua về chỉ cắm chạy thôi. Trước em mua về tính để âm mưu:

----------


## ppgas

Ủng hộ cuộc nhậu của Nam CNC, anh em mua con tiện mini này, em xin góp 1 triệu vào quỹ diễn đàn để anh em ngồi với nhau được lâu hơn  :Smile:

----------


## van my

Nhin hinh thứ 3 từ trên xuong mình thấy nó thieu 1 cặp bánh ren phải ko bác.

----------


## ppgas

> Nhin hinh thứ 3 từ trên xuong mình thấy nó thieu 1 cặp bánh ren phải ko bác.


Nó thiếu 1 cặp bánh ren (nhông) là cài chạy tự động được rồi bác, còn tiện ren lớn hay ren nhỏ thì phải mua thêm thôi.



Bác có thể tham khảo thêm về con máy tại đây: http://www.lathes.co.uk/myfordml10/

----------


## ppgas

Giảm máy tiện còn 5 triệu. Mời các bác!

----------


## ppgas

Hàng vẫn còn, up lên cho người cần...

----------


## anhcos

Có cái chống tâm thì ngon bác Trương ơi.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật cho ai cần. Vẫn còn ở vậy... :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Tách cái này ra chủ đề mới, anh em có quan tâm dễ thấy hơn.

Con máy tiện mini Myford ML10 của Anh (Made in England) thiếu đồ, tính để âm mưu nhưng giờ hết thời gian rồi, bác nào có ham hố thì tiếp tục hoàn thiện em nó hoặc nâng lên CNC luôn.

Tổng chiều dài 7 tất (0,7m), nặng chừng 45kg. Mâm cập max 130mm.






*Giá 5tr chẵn*

Có 1 vài lăn tăn:
- mâm cập
Mâm cập mua không khó, chừng 1tr2 -1tr4 là có cái chừng 100mm, hàng cũ Nhật bãi, cái này em bảo kê được.
Tiện cái mặt bích gắn mâm cập thì ra thợ tiện.

Có cái mâm cập hàng NOS (new old stock) 100mm made in china, hàng chưa sử dụng, có đủ 2 bộ chấu kẹp trong và ngoài. 



Giá 800k, (chỉ bán theo máy tiện)

- Chống tâm
Chống tâm khó kiếm cái đúng của nó, nhưng ít khi dùng, sau này diy hoặc ebay vẫn bán đầy đủ các bộ phận. 
Tham khảo: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tailstock-...-/181862552153 

Cái khó là bàn kẹp dao (ụ dao- tool post), em tài trợ cái này:


Làm cái cục sắt vuông giống cái cục màu xanh:


Hoặc như này:


Hoặc:


Nó thiếu 1 cặp bánh ren (nhông)như dưới đây (cặp thứ 2 từ trên xuống) là cài chạy tự động được, còn tiện ren lớn hay ren nhỏ thì phải mua thêm thôi.



Motor kéo thì con motor 200-300w là bắt đầu nghịch được rồi. Hệ pulley như trên là 4 cấp rồi.
Tài liệu tham khảo về máy đây: http://www.lathes.co.uk/myfordml10/ 

Ghi chú: em đang cần 3 bộ alpha step69 để gắn cho con máy mới, hoặc 1 chú spin ngang tầm giá, các bác nào dư thì (bù) đổi nhé.

Bán không xong, em tháo ụ đầu mod làm trục A.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## itanium7000

Con máy ML10 huyền thoại đây mà. Hình như chạy bạc trơn nên êm lắm thì phải?

----------


## ppgas

> Con máy ML10 huyền thoại đây mà. Hình như chạy bạc trơn nên êm lắm thì phải?


Trục quay nhẹ nhàng, êm ru bà rù bác ah.

Cập nhật, hàng vẫn còn, túng thiếu vây quanh  :Smile:

----------


## Vũ Tùng

Em này mà ở hà nội là em múc khỏi lăn tăn ,mà bác chủ có cách nào cho em nó bay ra đc k ?

----------


## ppgas

Kerry Tín Thành bác ah. Khoảng 200k vận chuyển. Giao thường 3-5 hôm hàng đến nhà.

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp tục cập nhật cho anh em quan tâm.

----------


## trumson

Chào bạn,

Máy còn không vậy? Mình không rành về máy móc cho lắm nên cho hỏi luôn là mua cái này về xài được ngay hay là còn thiếu bộ phận nào? Và ở đâu có thể mua được bộ phận đó. Do mình cần mua về tiện đồ gỗ. Bạn cho mình địa chỉ để mình sắp xếp tới coi máy. Tuần này mình có việc bận, nên nếu bạn đợi đến Chủ nhật tuần sau thì hay quá. Thanks bạn.

----------


## TeenWolf

> Tiếp tục cập nhật cho anh em quan tâm.


Thích cái máy của bác. Nhưng dốt về cơ khí. Em hốt về bác tư vấn em dài hạn nhá...hehehhe

----------


## ppgas

> Chào bạn,
> Máy còn không vậy? Mình không rành về máy móc cho lắm nên cho hỏi luôn là mua cái này về xài được ngay hay là còn thiếu bộ phận nào? Và ở đâu có thể mua được bộ phận đó. Do mình cần mua về tiện đồ gỗ. Bạn cho mình địa chỉ để mình sắp xếp tới coi máy. Tuần này mình có việc bận, nên nếu bạn đợi đến Chủ nhật tuần sau thì hay quá. Thanks bạn.


Chào bác trumson,
Máy vẫn còn. 
Những câu hỏi của bác em đã giải thích hết ở trên, bác đọc lại sẽ có.



> Thích cái máy của bác. Nhưng dốt về cơ khí. Em hốt về bác tư vấn em dài hạn nhá...hehehhe


Bác mua về gửi ở thợ tiện chừng 2 hôm là có con máy tiện mini xài rồi. Nhà có rồi chứ nếu không em để lại tự xử.  :Smile:

----------


## trumson

Ok, cảm ơn bạn. Cuối tuần mình sẽ sắp xếp ghé xem. Bạn cho mình địa chỉ nhé, thanks.

----------


## Đỗ Hưng

> Tách cái này ra chủ đề mới, anh em có quan tâm dễ thấy hơn.
> 
> Con máy tiện mini Myford ML10 của Anh (Made in England) thiếu đồ, tính để âm mưu nhưng giờ hết thời gian rồi, bác nào có ham hố thì tiếp tục hoàn thiện em nó hoặc nâng lên CNC luôn.
> 
> Tổng chiều dài 7 tất (0,7m), nặng chừng 45kg. Mâm cập max 130mm.
> Đính kèm 9710
> Đính kèm 9711
> Đính kèm 9712
> Đính kèm 9714
> ...


Chào bác. Em ko phải dân chuyên ngành nhưng lại đang có nhu cầu mua 1 cái máy tiện về để chế cháo. Bác có thể cho em biết hoàn thiện thành máy tiện mất bao nhiêu tiền ko ạ? Nếu được em đặt cọc để bác hoàn thiện cho em rồi em mua chứ em ko biết gì mà mua về để chế thì khó quá ạ, mong bác hồi âm. Thank!

----------


## ppgas

> Chào bác. Em ko phải dân chuyên ngành nhưng lại đang có nhu cầu mua 1 cái máy tiện về để chế cháo. Bác có thể cho em biết hoàn thiện thành máy tiện mất bao nhiêu tiền ko ạ? Nếu được em đặt cọc để bác hoàn thiện cho em rồi em mua chứ em ko biết gì mà mua về để chế thì khó quá ạ, mong bác hồi âm. Thank!


Cảm ơn bác. 
Em cũng không giỏi chế cháo nên không hoàn thiện em nó được. Tuy nhiên, nếu bác ở Sg, em giới thiệu cho ông thợ tiện cao tay nghề gần nhà, ổng hoàn thanh nó theo ý bác.

----------


## trumson

Chào bác, do thằng bạn đổi ý nên không mua loại này nữa. Cảm ơn thông tin của bác nhe.

----------


## ppgas

Máy đã bán

----------

